# Updated VAC benefits policy for Sexual Trauma Survivors



## brihard (29 Sep 2019)

Bottom Line Up Front: VAC benefits are now easier to access for survivors of sexual trauma connected to their service.

Details: Due to the recent settlement of a sexual harassment/assault lawsuit by military vets, VAC has amended a number of their policies to add new sections on sexual trauma. In short, the 'benefit of the doubt' principle has been expanded to explicitly recognize some of the difficulties with establishing sexual trauma as the cause of claimed disabilities. VAC will accept that an incident of sexual trauma occurred as described in the absence of evidence to the contrary. There still needs to be a 'service relationship' between the claimed diagnosed condition/disability, and the incident of sexual trauma – e.g., sexual harassment or assault on the job, or by colleagues outside of the work environment. It doesn't have to have specifically happened on the job if it was your military service that essentially 'put you in the situation'.

It is not necessary for an instance of sexual harassment / assault to have been reported to police or the chain of command, nor for someone to have been found guilty of an offense for compensation to be awarded by VAC to a survivor. The benefit of the doubt is to be given to the claimant. This is significant improvement over the experience of members or veterans previously claiming VAC benefits over sexual trauma related to service.

There is no change to the process for initiating a VAC claim. Anyone who wants more info on getting help with commencing a claim for sexual trauma is strongly advised to reach out to the crew at 'It's Just 700', a military Sexual Trauma support and advocacy group. They paved the way for much of this and are the experts on the subject. They have my immense respect for the awesome work they've done.

https://www.itsjust700.com/
https://www.facebook.com/itsjust700/


----------



## Otis2.0 (7 Feb 2021)

brihard said:


> Bottom Line Up Front: VAC benefits are now easier to access for survivors of sexual trauma connected to their service.
> 
> Details: Due to the recent settlement of a sexual harassment/assault lawsuit by military vets, VAC has amended a number of their policies to add new sections on sexual trauma. In short, the 'benefit of the doubt' principle has been expanded to explicitly recognize some of the difficulties with establishing sexual trauma as the cause of claimed disabilities. VAC will accept that an incident of sexual trauma occurred as described in the absence of evidence to the contrary. There still needs to be a 'service relationship' between the claimed diagnosed condition/disability, and the incident of sexual trauma – e.g., sexual harassment or assault on the job, or by colleagues outside of the work environment. It doesn't have to have specifically happened on the job if it was your military service that essentially 'put you in the situation'.
> 
> ...


good afternoon....it is important to note here however, for VAC you still need to be diagnosed with a mental health illness as a result.  The benefit of doubt only applies to details from the doctors etc.  no diagnosis....no claim


----------

